# The roof !!



## bany (Mar 27, 2009)

Thought i'd toss a tip out. Y'all need to keep a running inspection on your campers roof. The sealer will crack constantly and allow leaks. So after a couple years it sure helps to check for those cracks a COUPLE TIMES A YEAR. Ace hardware sells butyl in a caulk tube and it works pretty good to seal it up.


----------



## Kootie (Mar 27, 2009)

Since you mentioned the roof....please school me. I have been looking at used campers to purchase and some describe having a rubber roof. What does this mean?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cold seal won't work on those roofs, boss????


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 28, 2009)

i stripped all the gunk an did mine rite ..... even with the snow an rain lately .....no leaks !!!! ;-)


----------



## insanehunter (Mar 28, 2009)

i never heard of butyl is it for rubber roofs? i have used dicor sealent before


----------



## RVGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dicor is the best to use on the roof around the seams ans accessories depending on how bad the roof is.  We've gone to Spraying bedliner on hunting campers at my shop. They will never leak unless you punch a hole in it. It's almost the same price as having Kool Seal/Elasto-Roof put on .


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 28, 2009)

r u using linex or hurculiner or do u think it matters


----------



## RVGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

We use a liner we get through our paint supplier, shoot it through a undercoating gun. Works real well.


----------



## insanehunter (Mar 28, 2009)

how much would it cost to get a  26ft camper  roof done with the bedliner?


----------



## bany (Mar 31, 2009)

Kootie said:


> Since you mentioned the roof....please school me. I have been looking at used campers to purchase and some describe having a rubber roof. What does this mean?



it is a rubber sheet they roll out, fasten and seal around the seams.


----------



## bany (Mar 31, 2009)

insanehunter said:


> i never heard of butyl is it for rubber roofs? i have used dicor sealent before



butyl is what seals most windows, it's kinda like rubber. what is this dicor you speak of?


----------



## bany (Mar 31, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Cold seal won't work on those roofs, boss????



what? i guess your talkin to me. just spot patched mine before this last flood and it's bone dry. seems to set up just like the stuff the factory put on.


----------



## insanehunter (Mar 31, 2009)

dicor is what they sell at the dealership and what they recomend for the rubber roof  i dont know why they started making the rubber roof the old tin was much better!


----------



## bany (Mar 31, 2009)

i'd have to say i'm with ya on the tin,that rubber looks worse all the time. is decor something you have to heat up or something


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 31, 2009)

insanehunter said:


> i never heard of butyl is it for rubber roofs? i have used dicor sealent before



Dicor works best regular silcone sealent will ruin a rubber membrane roof


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 31, 2009)

Dicor is a self leveling sealant  and is very hard to remove once installed. It stays soft and flexible.  It is used for lap sealing around vents and trim pieces


----------



## RVGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

To do that size camper, you're looking at about 1000.00.  That'll be 1/8inch thick and tinted white.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Apr 2, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Cold seal won't work on those roofs, boss????


 
I agree if we are talking long term.Cool seal may stop a leak for a while but was designed as a coating not a perminate sealer against leaking.


----------



## bany (Apr 4, 2009)

I still don't follow the cold seal thing. I think "maybe" butyl and dicor are close to the same. butyl is a rubber not silicone,asphalt,or other.


----------



## bigwhiteguyofga (Apr 17, 2009)

as for a rubber roof you clean it and just put on the dicor the bath room skylights above the shower are the first place that tend to leakand then just feel the corners of  the roof


----------



## Troy Butler (May 8, 2009)

rvguy,
can you spray the liner over the rubber roof material or do you need to take the rubber off first?. Thanks Troy


----------



## RVGuy (May 8, 2009)

you can spray it over the rubber


----------



## EON (May 21, 2009)

RV, how much would I need for a 27' MH.


----------



## RVGuy (May 21, 2009)

3-1qrt roll-on kits.


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 11, 2009)

*roof*

rv guy have you ever taken a rubber roof off and put on a metel roof ?


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

yes, it's simple.However it's easier to get 2-5ft wide pieces and seam it up the middle rather than get an 8-9ft wide an try to roll it out evenly side to side.


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 12, 2009)

*roof*

how much would that cost to have done?


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 12, 2009)

it's cheaper to bedline it.   for a metal roof you're looking around 3000.00,,,it's not cheap cause we have to use "industry" materials and warranty it.


----------



## vickers021007 (Jul 12, 2009)

The hydro-stop system on most roof works great


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 13, 2009)

what is a hydro stop system?


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 14, 2009)

I have heard that spray-on liners will not work on RV's because they do not bend, and when you tow the RV it cracks. Is this not true? I would love to have a permanent seal on mine, but this is what I have heard about the spray-ons.


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 14, 2009)

livetohunt said:


> I have heard that spray-on liners will not work on RV's because they do not bend, and when you tow the RV it cracks. Is this not true? I would love to have a permanent seal on mine, but this is what I have heard about the spray-ons.



Partialy true.  Depending on the brand of bedliner you use, and the amount of hardner added to the liner material. The walmart, simm(rhino-liner), premixed stuff will probably crack.  We use a brand called gator liner that we mix and spray, doesn't crack, have done a bunch of aluminum roofed motorhomes that were damaged by the hail storms in April....works great.


----------



## walters (Jul 22, 2009)

*camper*

the best thing for a camper is to keep it under a shed when not in use, the sun is what cracks the caulk and eats the rubber up, my dads is a 95 model and has never leaked and has never had to re caulk anything and no cracks


----------



## RVGuy (Jul 23, 2009)

walters said:


> the best thing for a camper is to keep it under a shed when not in use, the sun is what cracks the caulk and eats the rubber up, my dads is a 95 model and has never leaked and has never had to re caulk anything and no cracks




Exactly


----------

